
Emerging jobs and the green economy are boosting demand for analytical skills - Reedx
https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2020/03/23/new-emerging-jobs-and-the-green-economy-are-boosting-demand-for-analytical-skills/
======
mymythisisthis
If you have o.k. stat skills, and need to work remotely, where is a good place
to look.

